# MERG DCC System



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi,

I have built my own MERG DCC system, etching the boards and all. Now they have the complete setup in full kit form. The kits come com England, and prices are in pounds.

I just priced it out, for a wired controller, command station, 10 amp booster, and USB adapter it comes out to just over 100 lb plus shipping. 

Each component is approximately 20 - 30 lb. including the booster.

So for approximately 150 - 200 dollars a complete DCC setup can be bought.

The instructions are great and it is compatible with JMRI. They also have different feedback and accesory driver modules available, including switch drivers and all.

Hope this helps everyone with the more time than money, or plan to use computer control for everything.

Currently I have a laptop right next to the system that I Remote Desktop into to control from anywhere. Plus I can run all the other iPad and android control that JMRI accepts.

JP


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

"lb" is pounds weight, but we know what you mean!! I usually use the standard currency codes such as USD, GBP, EUR to try and avoid problems with currency symbols when emailing with foreign friends. 

I have no direct experience of the MERG system, but I've seen demonstrations at shows here in the UK. The DCC system is quite well thought of from what I've read, and they've got some other useful kits too.


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks for the currency correction. The system for me has run great, the controller has a small basic display but it can do almost everything. I was new to DCC and not sure if I would like it when I built this kit. And I found it very easy to use.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Are you paying the 20 pound annual membership fee? 

Greg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Since I'm not a member can you list the DCC kit prices? Might be worth joining to have a small JMRI compatible programmer for shows, my other workbench (I have 2 workbenches one out in the back and one in the garage) 

Thanks, greg


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

Sure thing ill post it. 



Code	Image	Description	Each	Qty	Total 
53 DCC Accessory Decoder (steady output for constant drive turnouts, eg Tortoises)	£8.33 

£8.33 

59 DCC Booster Kit NB1B	£21.46 

£21.46 

80 USB Interface (CAN-USB)	£25.00 

£25.00 

91 DCC Command Station with CBUS Interface	£22.33 

£22.33 

92 Handset for DCC Command Station with CBUS Interface	£31.50 

£31.50 

Sub Total:	£108.62 
Discount (kits over £70):	£5.43 
(Weight: 831gms)	P & P (US):	£13.38 
Total:


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

Ps I am paying the membership fee, and its worth it, they have firmware updates and tech bulletins to help on modding and more schematics, plus being able to buy kits.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I could not quite figure out the interface for JMRI to the command station/programmer.... is it serial or USB, and is that interface in the £22.33 price or do you have to add the interface? 

Thanks JP! (right abbreviation) 

Greg


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi, 

With the MERG system, canbus is used to link everything together except the booster. 

The JMRI interface is USB, the CAN-USB and its 25 GBP. it is a canbus to usb converter. 
the command station is the other part that takes the canbus and turns it to DCC, that the 22.33 GBP 

So the JMRI interface would come to 47.33 GBP. 

If I remember correctly the command station puts out 1-2 amps to boot. Enough to run a small engine or two.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Pretty funny that the whole command station is less money than the usb interface... I'll have to look at the parts list. 

Too bad they did not include a serial port on the control station, but I see the desire to standardize on can bus. 

I'll check it out and thanks for the info. 

Greg


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

They also make a serial -can interface that can be used as well about the same cost as the USB interface.


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

Greg, if you want a JMRI compatible programmer with USB how about a SPROG from www.sprog-dcc.co.uk ? I think there may be a distributor in the US. I believe the SPROG is a development of an old MERG kit. I know several folk on G Scale Central here in the UK who use a SPROG (myself included of course). I have an older serial port version. I find it really useful on my workbench, whilst my NCE system stays connected to my layout. 
Nick


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It would have been nice to have something to interface to JMRI and also function as a command station with the additions of a few components. Yes, the SPROG is a reasonable option here. I have 3 older laptops I keep for programming that have a serial port. 

I'll look the current prices up. 

thanks, Greg


----------

